# Fabric Clearance



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got back from JoAnn Fabrics.

If anybody is interested, they are having an after Christmas sale.

All clearance fabric is an additional 50% off of the already reduced price.

I just picked up more fabric for my stash. If you do go, be sure to check the price since bolts of fabric get misplaced on clearance shelves. Clearance fabric is usually marked with a sticker. The ladies who work at the cutting stations can scan the price for you before cutting.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know this is a late reply - but is every sale item gone by now?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Johnnyt...

JoAnn always has clearance fabric - they just happened to have an additional 50% off. I don't know if they're still running that additional sale but I'll be popping in the next few days and will look.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I posted a link to a printable coupon for 40% off any regularly priced item over in my "Freebies" thread here in OT. I know it won't help out on a sale item, but if there's something you've been eyeing that isn't on sale, 40% off is a decent discount at any rate. It expires 01/11/07.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to both of you for the replies.


----------

